# [ANNONCE] FOSDEM le 25&26/02/2006

## zdra

Voilà, c'est juste pour annoncer que le fosdem se déroulera le 25 et 26 février.

Où? En belgique, Bruxelles, ici

Qui? Tous les interraissé par le libre.

Quand? 25/26 février 2006

Quoi? Un weekend de conférences données par les principaux developpeurs de logiciel libre. La liste des conférences qui seront données cette année n'est pas encore établie, c'est encore trop tôt.

Site? www.fosdem.org (pas encore à jours pour cette année)

Venez nombreux !Last edited by zdra on Sat Oct 08, 2005 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

je viendrais surement si j'ai pas d'exams ...

----------

## kopp

C'est aussi possible que je vienne, a priori j'ai pas d'exam.... mais peut être autre chose de prévu. Le temps ne presse pas encore !

----------

## gondek

M'intéressant de plus en plus au monde "libre", 

pourrais tu nous donner quelques renseignements supplémentaires comme l'endroit, les activités prévues, etc...

Un petit spitch pour nous donner envie de venir...  :Very Happy: 

Merci

----------

## zdra

voilà j'ai mis qq infos en plus dans mon 1er poste.

----------

## El_Goretto

Question bête, les confs sont faites en quelle(s) langue(s)?

Combien de temps dure une session (celle sur la sécu m'intéresse plus particulièrement)?

----------

## psychyx

Bonjour,

Les confs sont en anglais, et durent 2 heures si je me rappelle bien.

J y serai encore cette année, et j'essairai de ne pas louper les confs qui m'interressent comme j'ai fait l'année dernière

(pas pu aller à la conf sur Gentoo à cause d'une soirée un peu trop arrosée  :Embarassed:  )Last edited by psychyx on Sat Oct 08, 2005 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## E11

Ouaiiis, le retour du fosdem !

C'est quand même bien d'avoir une conférence pareil dans son unniversité !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est dans un peu plus d'un mois ... on remet ça au goût du jour !

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Qui? Tous les interraissé par le libre.

 

?? j'ai du mal lire...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Hého, tu peux parler toi aussi hein, je peux t'en trouver des belles !  :Wink: 

Quoi moi aussi ? ok ok je sors

Pour le FOSDEM, finalement je vais p'tet revoir mon idée de venir... 180 euros le billet de train aller retour, ça fait un peu cher pour mon budget...

EDIT : d'ailleurs, dû, ça prend un accent  :Razz: Last edited by kopp on Sun Jan 22, 2006 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hého, tu peux parler toi aussi hein, je peux t'en trouver des belles ! 
> 
> Quoi moi aussi ? ok ok je sors

 

Héhé... on verra ca demain...  :Smile: 

Je suis deja dehors... ==>[]

----------

## titix

Moi j'y serai  :Smile: 

Evidement j'irai faire de la propagande pour gentoo avec mon beau t-shirt "#emerge system"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

j'serais bien venu, mais bon vu que je rends mon rapport de master le 24 et que ça sera Carnaval dans ma région, je peux pas louper cette immense noce intergalactique de 5 jours d'affilée !

----------

## Leander256

Cette année j'ai les moyens, mais y'a peut-être une grosse fête entre amis qui tombe le même week-end, donc on verra bien  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Sauf imprévu d'ici là, je devrais y être.

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'y serais  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi j'y serais 

 

J'en déduis que tu n'as pas d'exam' donc... Branleur va  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi j'y serais 

 

/tatillon

On ne dit pas "moi je" et la premiere personne du futur de 'etre' c'est "serai"

/tatillon off

Maintenant que ca a ete dit, j'y serai pas  :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   moi j'y serais  
> 
> /tatillon
> 
> On ne dit pas "moi je" et la premiere personne du futur de 'etre' c'est "serai"
> ...

 

Maintenant que cela a été dit, je n'y serai pas

Tututu ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yggdrasill

J'y serais aussi, avec 2 copains normalement ! Ce sera une grande première, jme demande ce que ça va donner :p

----------

## Shibo

Je me joindrai aussi aux festivités.

Y aura-t-il une conf sur gentoo ?

----------

## kopp

Il y aura plein de truc sur gentoo le dimanche à priori. Cf ici :

http://www.gentoo.org/news/fr/gwn/20060109-newsletter.xml

----------

## Trevoke

kopp, je sors, mais je t'emmene avec moi a grands coups de pied dans le train. Ce sont des contractions acceptees  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

D'accord, mais puisque c'est comme ça je ne voterai pas pour toi comme modo ! na !   :Wink: 

Tu voulais chipoter, eh bien, j'ai chipoté.

----------

## E11

Cartonne ce forum ! lol   :Laughing: 

Sinon où se passe exactement le fosdem à l'ulb ? Fin en faite c'est vrai qu'au pire je le saurai assez vite  :Very Happy: 

PS : Ca va faire bizarre d'aller à mon unif un dimanche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Longfield

Les talks de la Embedded Softwares room sont sorties et ma fois elles sont presque toutes vachement intéressantes : http://www.fosdem.org/2006/index/dev_room_embedded

Hyper tentant vu que je vais faire de l'embedded Linux sur une nouvelle carte pendant environ 3-4 mois après ma master thesis (j'envisage même un doctorat dans domaine Linux RT sur ARM parce qu'un prof m'a fait une proposition très intéressante)! J'espère que les papers seront mis rapidement sur le net après les conférences, je me réjouis de les lire !

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [/tatillon
> 
> On ne dit pas "moi je" 

 

Oué, faut être de son temps : on dit "me, myself and I " !  :Laughing: 

----------

## w0arz

J'en serai  :Smile: 

----------

## Bols

Juste pour info... le programme de la Gentoo Developers' room vient d'être mis en ligne.

Et un aperçu plus complet de toutes les conférences qui auront lieu:

http://www.fosdem.org/2006/index/dev_room

----------

## PabOu

SI j'arrive à avoir la voiture, j'y serai ;)

dans le cas contraire, je ne sais pas encore

----------

## kernelsensei

Sur le site on peut lire  *Quote:*   

> [ 12-02-2006 ] Pre-FOSDEM Beer Announcement
> 
> Like previous years, Philip Paeps has reserved the "Estaminet" of Le Roy d'Espagne on the Grand' Place on Friday night, the 24th of February. People arriving in Brussels a little earlier before FOSDEM can use this opportunity to try some of the famous Belgian beers.
> 
> # Where: Le Roy d'Espagne www.roydespagne.be
> ...

 

Perso, comme je suis deja en belgique la semaine avant les Fosdem, je pense que je serai de la partie !  :Wink: 

EDIT: En fait non, ptet que j'irai pas a ce truc, selon des potes barmans à bxl, c'est juste un piège à touriste, les meilleures bières sont ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## kris_killer

Moi aussi je va venir!

----------

## kernelsensei

coucou  :Wink:  moi j'y suis avec du net ! Les autres vous etes ou ?

----------

## TGL

Et moi finalement je ne suis pas là...

Amusez vous bien, et puis j'attends un joli compte-rendu hein  :Wink: 

----------

## titix

J'ai du dossier sur kernel-sensei, et du lourd... faites monter les enchères  :Laughing: 

Non plus sérieusement, ce fut un weekend exceptionnel, j'ai vraiment aimé l'ambiance, les conférences étaient riches et vraiment passionnantes !

Un grand merci à tous les contributeurs, conférenciers et aux organisateurs qui, il faut le rappeler, sont bénévoles.

----------

## geekounet

On veut savoir pour kernel_sensei !!  :Very Happy: 

Comment c'était le stand Gentoo ?

Sinon je suis déçu, un pote debianiste devait me ramener un Tux en peluche, mais il parait que Openstuff n'y était pas, donc c'est raté  :Sad: 

----------

## titix

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> On veut savoir pour kernel_sensei !! 

 

Meuh non je faisais de l'humour  :Wink:  Il est très bien ce garçon, il avait un peu de mal à accrocher le wifi mais c'était pas (entièrement) de sa faute  :Laughing: 

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Comment c'était le stand Gentoo ?

 

Rudimentaire et à côté du stand debian. Evidemment la courtoisie était de rigueur  :Twisted Evil: .

Des photos seront prochainement disponibles sur fosdem.org.

En prime pour 2 euros nous avions la possibilitée d'acheter en avant première des CDs de la 2006.0 fraichement gravés.

Si j'ai le temps je ferai un compte rendu un peu plus complet avec les slides que j'ai pu récupérer.

----------

## boozo

'alute

titix... dis nous tout... l'était chacha le k_s ?   :Laughing:   la Chimay a frappé sec ?

sinon on attend ton compte-rendu avec impatience   :Wink: 

BTW je viens de lire la GWN et ben ce que je peux dire c'est qu'y a pas beaucoup de féminité dans tout çà... que des poilus...

les années passent mais certaines choses ne change guère   :Crying or Very sad:  et c'est bien dommage

----------

## kernelsensei

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> titix... dis nous tout... l'était chacha le k_s ?    la Chimay a frappé sec ?

 

Pas que la chimay ...  :Laughing: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW je viens de lire la GWN et ben ce que je peux dire c'est qu'y a pas beaucoup de féminité dans tout çà... que des poilus...
> 
> les années passent mais certaines choses ne change guère   et c'est bien dommage

 

La seule nana qu'on avait dans la dev room, c'est celle qui prend la photo  :Wink: 

----------

## titix

Mais où est charlie euh non... kernel_sensei ?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67946316@N00/103945689/

Comment ça je prends la porte ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *titix wrote:*   

> Mais où est charlie euh non... kernel_sensei ?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67946316@N00/103945689/
> 
> Comment ça je prends la porte ?

 

Euhh .. j'y etais pas dans ce piege a touristes moi ... perso j'ai plutot squatté dans les bons vieux bars que j'avais decouvert la semaine d'avant pendant l'IRL d'un jeu de role !  :Laughing: 

----------

